# В чем отличие баяна от аккордеона



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

Господа!

Не пинайте сильно. Тема «неактуальная», то есть не имеет с тамами г-на Павлова ничего общего. Просто давно сам себе задаю вопрос. 
А собственно в чем разница между аккордеоном и баяном? Конечно же я не имею ввиду тривиальную разницу в диапазоне и типе клавиатуры.

Почему мы практически любое произведение в исполнении аккордеона можем отличить от баянного. Речь не идет о разных произведениях. Можно слушать одно и то же, в одной и той же обработке. 

Вроде инструменты близкие родственники:

- практически идентичные геометрия и размеры
- одинаковое внутренне строение
- одинаковые голоса
- одинаковое звукоизвлечение
- многоголосность в случае многотембровых баянов/аккордеонов
- даже клавиатура в случае баяна и кнопочного аккордеона одинаковая

Что же отличает один инструмент от другого?


----------



## Sti1 (26 Апр 2014)

Звучанием. У баяна хороший и бархатистый, а у аккордеона такой, на любителя, хотя смотря ещё какой.


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

*Sti1*,
Логично, но как раз и интересно, а почему звучание при прочих равных разное?


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Апр 2014)

По мне так аккордеон все таки хоть немного , но в розлив настроен и по игре на слух менее технично звучит что ли (или более плавные переходы с ноты на ноту и тд и тп, что скорее с аппликатурой наверное связано...как то так)


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

*Dmvlad*,

Здесь не соглашусь: аккордеоны в розлив настраиваются под конкретную задачу и редко можно найти аккордеон с розливом (кстати их, розливов, огромное разнообразие). 
Техника нажатия клавиши, конечно же, немного отличается от нажатия на кнопку, но тогда непонятно, что с кнопочными аккордеонами. Они то жмутся одинаково.
Тут есть еще тембральная окраска. Она у аккордеона чуть другая обычно, но за счет чего?


----------



## bombastic (26 Апр 2014)

очень все просто на самом деле. одинаковые, да не одинаковые!

дело в том, что поток аккордеонов гораздо больше, чем баянов ( русских ).
следовательно, для ускорения процесса используются более технологичные методы конвеера, такие как - спрессовывание дерева для корпусов ( почти что дсп), в отличии от натурально - деревянного корпуса Юпитера. очень многое зависит от таких тонкостей - толщина целлулоида, объем пространства решетки, постановка резонаторов, качество лайки.

всё это влияет на громкость, а как выход, на звук и тембр.
про технические нюансы вообще молчу. но кстати сильный аккордеонист всегда сделает среднячка - баяниста. В плане техники этот инструмент не так отстал


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

*bombastic*,

Артем, 
да видел я их некоторое количество внутри. Про Юпитер врать не буду, но кое-что попроще из баянов видал. Разницы особенной не заметил. Корпус у моих аккордеонов - дерево, как и у Юпитера. Резонаторы - никаких особенных различий. 

Сильно отличаются по звуку цельнопланочные, но это и понятно. Цельнопланочный аккордеон тоже сильно под баян "косит".


----------



## askurpela (26 Апр 2014)

Я слышал цельнопланочный аккордеон "Акко" - это типичный баян с клавишами. Причем о нем мечтают почти все знакомые аккордеонисты )


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Я слышал цельнопланочный аккордеон "Акко" - это типичный баян с клавишами.


Согласен. У самого всегда было такое же ощущение: закрываешь глаза - баян, открываешь - глядь, аккордеон.
askurpela писал:


> Причем о нем мечтают почти все знакомые аккордеонисты )


А вот здесь не совсем согласен. Классический репертуар на нем идет, но эстрада или джаз звучат как бы это сказать помягче. .. Странно


----------



## bombastic (26 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Корпус у моих аккордеонов - дерево, как и у Юпитера. Резонаторы - никаких особенных различий.




Евгений, а вы посмотрите видео с заводов италии, как они делают, там только топ модели из цельных пластов дерева, 70 % же идут из прессованой опилки, что облегчает вес инструмента и делает более фистульным, прозрачным звук. Именно поэтому итальяшек назывют ещё и губными гармошками с клавиатурой.

Есть самое главное отличие - голоса для баяна( любого) более толстые, тк язычков больше, а на тон влияет именно масса металла, а на тембр длина.
Тем более не затрагиваю тему цельной плаки - в справочнике баяниста уже 40 лет, как все про неё расскали, про первовозбудимость, громкость и прочее


----------



## IvanM (26 Апр 2014)

У баянов язычки прямоугольные, у остальных трапециевидные, если я не ошибусь. Ну и разлив.


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

*IvanM*,
Розлив здесь не при чем. Тембр отличается независимо от розлива.

bombastic писал:


> Есть самое главное отличие - голоса для баяна( любого) более толстые, тк язычков больше, а на тон влияет именно масса металла, а на тембр длина.



Я проштудировал почти весь форум- конкурент mirbajana, но и там не нашел особенных отличий. Там хорошо описывается наклепка и сам процесс изготовления голосов, но никто не делит голоса на баянные и аккордеонные. 
Указано, что цельнопланочные обычно имеют большую толщину


----------



## ze_go (27 Апр 2014)

IvanM писал:


> У баянов язычки прямоугольные, у остальных трапециевидные, если я не ошибусь.


чушь №1
bombastic писал:


> Есть самое главное отличие - голоса для баяна( любого) более толстые, тк язычков больше, а на тон влияет именно масса металла, а на тембр длина.


чушь №2


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

*ze_go*,

Владимир,

а можно тогда поподробнее? Что тогда не"чушь"? Звук то разный...


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

Разница между баяном и аккордеоном заключается в том, что баян - это инструмент для народной музыки. 
А аккордеон - для эстрады и джаза.Ну и для зарубежной народной музыки(тироль итд).
Это их основное предназначение.

А , в качестве эксперимента, и на том и на том пробуют играть классику и смурь.
Но дальше экспериментов дело не идет,классика и смурь на баяне-аккордеоне не выходит в массы. 
И в сознании слушателей инструменты остаются народным и , соответственно, эстрадным.

Да и вообще, попытки играть на баяне и аккордеоне классику и смурь - это своего рода комплекс неполноценности народников.Попытка доказать себе и окружающим что на этих инструментах можно играть и "серьезную музыку".

Но пока доказать это получилось только самим себе.Народники уже свято верят в то, что овладели классикой и народно-баянным авангардом(смурью)
Уже есть лауреаты - смуристы,специализирующиеся на исполнении смури для народников.(академисты вроде пока не замечены в пристрастиях к смури на баяне)

Академисты и простой народ тем временем, пока не спешат переводить баян-аккордеон из ранга народных в ранг академических.
Да и нужно ли это?

Думаю, народникам не стоит комплексовать, а просто играть то, для чего собственно созданы баян и аккордеон - народную музыку и эстраду.
Надо быть собой.Все остальные роли уже заняты.


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

*Павлов*,
Брысь в свою тему, если нечего сказать :biggrin: 
Вопрос не в репертуаре, а в конструкции и звуке.
Кстати, "джаз", если мне не изменяет память, ох какая народная музыка. И что ее исполнение на аккордеоне следовало бы по-вашему запретить, ведь?

Павлов писал:


> Разница между баяном и аккордеоном заключается в том, что баян - это инструмент для народной музыки.
> А аккордеон - для эстрады и джаза.Ну и для зарубежной народной музыки(тироль итд).
> Это их основное предназначение.


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Брысь в свою тему, если нечего сказать


Здесь свободный доступ.
vev писал:


> Вопрос не в репертуаре, а в конструкции и звуке


Напишите это в первом сообщении
А то вы учили-учили меня... а оказывается даже не знаете в чем разница между баяном и аккордеоном ardon:


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> А то вы учили-учили меня... а оказывается даже не знаете в чем разница между баяном и аккордеоном



А Вы что, знаете?! Давайте рассказывайте, но без бреда из предыдущего поста про академизм, народничество и прочую ахинею


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (27 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Что же отличает один инструмент от другого?


На мой взгляд баян и аккордеон отличаются друг от друга только ЮРИДИЧЕСКИМ СТАТУСОМ. Фактически - ничем.


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,
А если все-таки на слух, а не на "взгляд"?


----------



## ze_go (27 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Но пока доказать это получилось только самим себе


сударь, Ваши знания в этом вопросе достаточно поверхностны и ограничены совком, как по его хронологичности, так и по его глубине, потому как во всём остальном мире баян сегодня стоит в одном ряду с иными "академическими" инструментами и "используются" на равных практически во всех возможных камерных составах (исполняющих, кстати, в основном "смурь") - примеров тому масса - хотя бы вот, у нас: [youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZwuN-vTi3I]
и у "них" (Польша)
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeC-W-fh2I0]
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nksDmzPJ_3s]


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (27 Апр 2014)

ze_go писал:


> сударь, Ваши знания в этом вопросе достаточно поверхностны и ограничены совком


Насчёт первого согласен. А причем здесь "совок"?


----------



## ze_go (27 Апр 2014)

потому что у господина Павлова они (то бишь, знания) не выходят за рамки "совка". он, например, вряд ли знает, что в Европе проходят "смешанные" конкурсы, кстати, мой земляк И.Ергиев в 1995 году стал лауреатом (Гран-При) такого конкурса - “Приз Орфея” - Международный конкурс новой музыки в Антверпене (Бельгия) среди вокалистов, пианистов, скрипачей, виолончелистов, исполнителей на духовых и ударных инструментах (т.е. победителя выбирали одного, из всего спектра представленных инструментов)


----------



## IvanM (27 Апр 2014)

ze_go писал:


> IvanM писал:
> 
> 
> > У баянов язычки прямоугольные, у остальных трапециевидные, если я не ошибусь.
> ...


Ага, в исполнении Mogens Ellegaard :biggrin: 

http://www.ksanti.net/free-reed/history/bayan.html
Цитата:


> [Another] difference between the Russian accordions and the Western accordions is the reeds. The Russian reeds are all mounted on big plates like the reeds on a harmonica; no wax at all. Also the shape of the reeds is different. Russian reeds are rectangular and Italian reeds are conic; so different sonorities are produced. The Russian reeds are fantastic; I must say they have qualities that the Western reeds don't have. But there are also problems with tuning -- the reeds often break. It's very difficult to get them replaced. I've been to Moscow several times to have reeds replaced.


----------



## ze_go (27 Апр 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Ага, в исполнении Mogens Ellegaard


Элегард что, ремонтировал баяны-аккордеоны? :biggrin: 
Это взгляд исполнителя, но никак не мастера... 
вот ну никак не прямоугольные голоса "Юпитера"


----------



## IvanM (27 Апр 2014)

*ze_go*, вы прямо заинтриговали. Тогда в чём же разница?


----------



## ze_go (27 Апр 2014)

а в чём разница между фортепиано и роялем? в конструктиве... так же и между баяном и аккордеоном - форма корпуса и, соответственно, разница в акустике, разные клавиатуры (очевидно), по-разному реализованная настройка (разлив-унисон) и как правило, кусковые планки (АККО - исключение), ведь даже итальянские баяны (Пиджини, Зерро Сетте, Бугари и т.д.) звучат отлично от тех-же туляков, "Юпитера" и "АККО"


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

*ze_go*,

Да, "Юпитера" и "АККО" звучат не так, как кусковые "итальянцы". Хотя и итальянские баяны все равно отличимы от аккордеонов.
То есть та незначительная разница в геометрии корпуса и определяет ощутимую разницу в звуке при всех прочих равных? Розлив сразу отметем: ну не бывает розлива на одном фаготе 
Если сравнивать рояль с пианино, то там различий намного больше: Длина струн, вертикальное/горизонтальное положение станины и струн, геометрия деки, да и играют на рояле все-таки с поднятой декой, что скорее исключение на пианино.


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

ze_go писал:


> сударь, Ваши знания в этом вопросе достаточно поверхностны и ограничены совком, как по его хронологичности, так и по его глубине, потому как во всём остальном мире баян сегодня стоит в одном ряду с иными "академическими" инструментами и "используются" на равных практически во всех возможных камерных составах (исполняющих, кстати, в основном "смурь") - примеров тому масса - хотя бы вот, у нас: у них


2 из 3х представленных примеров - смурные депрессивные пугалки. Опять, баянно-аккордеонный авангард.Как же надоели эти озвучки для ужастиков, причем на баяне :biggrin: 

О как, уже "пользуется " на равных? Что то вы необъективны.
Рано пока так говорить, пока что это эксперименты, и баян в роли академического инструмента не утвердился не у них ни у нас.

*Вот когда в зале Московской консерватории, битком набитом академистами, пройдет сольный концерт баяниста в двух отделениях, исполняющего только классику, безо всякой смури и народных обработок, вот тогда скажете что баян утвежден в роли академического инструмента.*

А то разок-другой слабали со скрипочкой смурь, (или Молдавеняску), и все , " можно считать баян признанным академическим инструментом" :sarcasti:


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

*Katja*,
Прямо по дых :biggrin:


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

Катюх, дело не престижности зала, а в слушательской аудитории.
В Карнеги-холле проходят различные мероприятия.
Директор этого исполнителя проплатил его концерт в Карнеги-холле, что бы раскрутить его. Кто вообще этот Bjarke Mogensen? 
vev, расскажи :biggrin: 

Вот когда пианисты ,скрипачи и прочая академическая аудитория начнет толпами валить на концерты баянных "звезд", то можно будет заикнуться о признании баяна-аккордеона академическими инструментами.


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

*Павлов*,
Расскажу, Павлуша.

Карнеги-холл баблосики берет за аренду и ни один буржуйский продюссер НИКОГДА и НИ ЗА ЧТО не снимет зал, зная, что билеты не будут куплены. Даже если очень хочется, но не снимет. Буржуй же. Жажда наживы и все такое

Понятно объяснил, Павлуша?

А есть еще и престиж. Ни один уважающий себя зал, не опустится до откровенной попсы. Статус побоится потерять. Даже если денег чемодан принести с Франклинами. Статус - это потенциальные деньги. Зачем деньги выбрасывать

Katja писал:


> что ты 68-летний пенсионер, латентный гомосексуалист с психическими расстройствами, ненавидящий баян потому, что твои чувства не разделил один баянист, который послал тебя куда подальше. И с тех пор ты ненавидишь баян.



уже предполагал, читая наезды на народников. Оказывается это был баянист. .. :biggrin:


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

Katja писал:


> если для тебя не важно, насколько престижный зал, то какого же лешего ты написал, что концерт должен пройти в зале Московской консерватории?


Потому что в Московской консерватории нет кафедры баяна и народных инструментов.

Katja писал:


> ты мне тогда ещё расскажи, как сами пианисты и скрипачи валят на концерты своих коллег!!


тем не менее, они от этого не перестают быть академистами

vev писал:


> Карнеги-холл баблосики берет за аренду и ни один буржуйский продюссер НИКОГДА и НИ ЗА ЧТО не снимет зал, зная, что билеты не будут куплены. Даже если очень хочется, но не снимет. Буржуй же. Жажда наживы и все такое


А откуда в Америке знают этого типа? Он никому не известен. Скорее всего, билеты продавали с помощью рекламы.
Хотя может организатор сам ушел в минус, но при этом создал этому баянисту репутацию "Артиста, который играл в Карнеги в Холле" :biggrin: 
И вы уже повелись на это :blum: 
Давайте скинемся, пусть Катюха съездит в Карнеги холл, и не важно что никто не придет,главное что она "Играла в Карнеги Холле" :sarcasti:


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

*Павлов*,

Павлуша, я встречал людей с широким кругозором. Не поверишь, но встречал :biggrin: Не меряй всех по себе. Бесперспективненько. Если ты не знаешь, то это не значит, что никто и никогда. Если тебе дополнительные ряды жизнь отравляют, то это не значит, что и другие об них спотыкаются


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

Katja писал:


> Он известен во всём мире.


Чем он известен?

Katja писал:


> Если ты его не знаешь, сидя в своей Тмутаракане, нечего говорить, что его никто не знает!


Это вы виноваты, что не сообщаете в Тмутаракань о новых лауреатах.

vev писал:


> Если ты не знаешь, то это не значит, что никто и никогда. Если тебе дополнительные ряды жизнь отравляют, то это не значит, что и другие об них спотыкаются


 Уже 50 лет вам никто не мешает использовать 5 рядов, но...


----------



## uri (27 Апр 2014)

''Нассы в глаза, скажет Божья роса". Эта пословица аккурат про Павлова.Друзья что вы с ним спорите то?Вы не заметили что на форуме только бестолковые темы с его участием муссируются?насущные проблемы? Да нифига подобного! Дорогой Павлов, баяну и аккордеону прекрасно живется и без вас.народ сам разберется ходить или не ходить на концерты. Вообще уже как то удалиться хочется с этого сайта, полезного уж давно что то тут не было, форум в базар превратился...Админы может вы наконец порядок наведете?от флуда уже блевать тянет...По поводу Павлова...это как юродивый,ну ходит он и ходит, что на него внимания то обращать...


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

uri писал:


> Вообще уже как то удалиться хочется с этого сайта, полезного уж давно что то тут не было, форум в базар превратился...


Удаляйтесь, если нечего сказать. И виноват в этом конечно Павлов

uri писал:


> насущные проблемы? Да нифига подобного!


Не завидуйте. Создавайте свои темы, которые будет воистину актуальными. Или не мешайте другим делать то,что им хочется

uri писал:


> По поводу Павлова...это как юродивый,ну ходит он и ходит, что на него внимания то обращать...


 Действительно.Не обращайте на Павлова, обращайте на uri.


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

*uri*,

Зарекался пару раз. Пока не получилось. Нервы, видно. Он же вездессущ: в каждой теме Павлов :biggrin: 
Вы правы: сидит юродивый и полощет мозг. К сожалению, сайт так устроен, что последние темы стоят в топе. Поневоле начинаешь смотреть, ну и. ..

Обещаю вести себя сдержаннее


----------



## uri (27 Апр 2014)

Павлов,Вы может быть женщина преклонного возраста,если так переживаете из за внимания?вам тогда на сайт знакомств...))здесь форум иной направленности,кстати там может ваши инсенуации смогут вызвать бурный восторг,и вы прослывете интеллектуалом(интеллектуалкой)?


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

Katja писал:


> Господа, есть предложение заключить пакт об игнорировании Павлова!
> Всё, больше сообщений от меня в его темах не будет!


По какой причине? 

vev писал:


> Вы правы: сидит юродивый и полощет мозг.


Действительно, открыть такие темы и так их доказать мог только юродивый.


----------



## uri (27 Апр 2014)

Vev,удержаться от полемики с Павловым не возможно,запретный плод сладок...как клещ зудит, а вытащить нельзя.))


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

uri писал:


> удержаться от полемики с Павловым


ни в коем случае больше не вступайте в полемику с Павловым


----------



## ze_go (27 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> По какой причине?


догадайтесь сами с 3 раз... или с 5...


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2014)

*uri*,

Будем проявлять чудеса выдержки :biggrin: Тут было бы проще всем и разом, а так один начинает пытаться что-то объяснить, второй влезает в "дискуссию", третий и БАЦ - опять склока :biggrin:

Кстати, а в чем таки различия, так и не понятно. Павлов опять к обрыву привел


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Кстати, а в чем таки различия, так и не понятно. Павлов опять к обрыву привел


Все сваливайте на Павлова.

vev писал:


> Тут было бы проще всем и разом, а так один начинает пытаться что-то объяснить, второй влезает в "дискуссию", третий и БАЦ - опять склока


Вы насчет протаскивания "своих" на конкурсах?

vev писал:


> Будем проявлять чудеса выдержки


 При прослушивании смури? :biggrin:

ze_go писал:


> догадайтесь сами с 3 раз... или с 5...


Изначально, с 3х... ardon:

Слушайте смурь назло Павлову!
И находите в ней музыку. 
Тоже назло Павлову!


----------



## uri (27 Апр 2014)

*Павлов*,
Ну ок, ибо и не собирался)


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

Katja писал:


> А ещё есть предложение к модераторам: есть ли такая возможность, чтоб ставить пользователю +/- ? Например, набрал пользователь какое-то количество минусов, тогда его аккаунт блокируется?


Хорошая идея. А если наберет много плюсов?


----------



## askurpela (27 Апр 2014)

*Павлов*,
Судя по Вашим "актуальным" темам и реакции людей, Вам не поставят и одного :biggrin:


----------



## uri (27 Апр 2014)

Хорошая идея. А если наберет много плюсов?

То получит право забанить Павлова))


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Судя по Вашим "актуальным" темам и реакции людей, Вам не поставят и одного


 И правильно. Я этого не заслужил. К слову, реакции были разные.


----------



## askurpela (27 Апр 2014)

Павлов писал:


> К слову, реакции были разные


Понятное дело Кого-то Вы довели до ярости, но почти все относятся к Вам как к цирковому клоуну. :biggrin:


----------



## Павлов (27 Апр 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Кого-то Вы довели до ярости, но почти все относятся к Вам как к цирковому клоуну.


По какой причине?


----------



## askurpela (27 Апр 2014)

Хорошо поднимаете настроение своими дебильными темами. Кстати, актуально перед приближающейся сессией )


----------



## Павлов (28 Апр 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Хорошо поднимаете настроение своими дебильными темами.


в чем "дибильность" моих тем?может это вы чего не так поняли?


----------



## ze_go (28 Апр 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Хорошо поднимаете настроение своими дебильными темами.


эт точно... 
в начале дня особенно... прочитал - целый день в голове только мысли об актуальности 5 рядов, смури - и незаметно день прошёл... без конфликтов и потрясений
вечером прочитал - тоже всё ок - спишь без кошмаров, мозг только и занят что проблемой подсуживания своим на конкурсах... :biggrin:
чё ж мы раньше-то всем миром не попросили Павлова вбрасывать на сайт такие седативно-антидепрессантные темы... :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (28 Апр 2014)

ze_go писал:


> в начале дня особенно... прочитал - целый день в голове только мысли о актуальности 5 рядов, смури - и незаметно день прошёл... без конфликтов и потрясенийвечером прочитал - тоже всё ок - спишь без кошмаров, мозг только и занят что проблемой подсуживания своим на конкурсах...


Поддерживаю 100% :biggrin:


----------

